# "Carnivale"



## LJA (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## SimplyE (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that is creative!!!  Love the curls!  How is it scented?  Very cool  8)


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Your soap is stunning LJA seriously gorgeous .

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Well razzle ma tazzle. Words cannot describe the awesomeness. Were the curls made a few days after the soap was made? is it easier to curl un-cured soap is wha tI'm trying to say.


----------



## LJA (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks all.    The curls were made from a cured but soft batch.  I really just needed to use up some stuff, and ended up with this...lol.  It's scented with a blend of strawberries, pink grapefruit, watermelon, cotton candy, peppermint, sugarcane & bubble gum.  I got two cavities just making it.  :wink:


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 2, 2009)

..


----------



## LJA (Jul 2, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> That is some of the most beautiful soap I've ever seen!
> 
> Yes how is it scented, and what kind of oils did you use?


Thanks Artisan.  Umm let's see....the oils were shea butter, cocoa butter, avocado oil, coconut oil, palm, castor, RBO & safflower & olive.  See above for scent.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 2, 2009)

..


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 2, 2009)

very special - I love them


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow - so pretty and delicious looking!  Love the scent combo you have there too.  

Tanya


----------



## Dixie (Jul 2, 2009)

Very cool! I bet is smells awsome!


----------



## Milla (Jul 2, 2009)

Very pretty!  I wish I could smell it.  Love the dark pink color!


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 3, 2009)

LJA, those are fantastic, I love the colours, the embeds and the glitter, WOW!


----------



## Becky (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, that is just beautiful!!


----------



## soapbubble (Jul 5, 2009)

How pretty!  That would make a wonderful gift for anyone. So beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 5, 2009)

you rock!  8) tres awesome!


----------



## LomondSoap (Jul 5, 2009)

That is just the prettiest soap....ever!


----------



## LJA (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you!  My daughter looked at them and said "You're *serious* with those?"...lol.  Ahhh teenagers...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 5, 2009)

*x*

  perfect name!   

your soaps have such personality!  love the idea!

great job!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 6, 2009)

wow...amazing..I bet that smells awesome--


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Those are so cool! And they happen to be one of my favorite colors too!


----------



## LJA (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## LJA (Jul 14, 2009)

Ugh.  I looked at 'em on the rack today and though the seller of the FO assured me that there was no vanilla in the FO, they are getting a slight dark green (green!) and shadowy color in the center.  If they don't change further they'll be okay, but....it's not lookin' good, folks.  Grr.


----------

